# want to go spearfishing



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

want to go spearfishing but new to diveing if any 1 is going i would like to go

i have bout and gear my name is john


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll goshoot some fishwith you sometime. Have you had any open water dives yet?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *FenderBender (10/22/2009)*I'll goshoot some fishwith you sometime. Have you had any open water dives yet?




+1. How many dives have you done? And what kind of boat?


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

not good at this but i have a 18.5 nito with a 150 you can call me on my sellphone 850-232-4462 ps nice fish you shot i have cert. but not a lot of open water


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Well since you're new you should really try a few shallower wrecks first, and get comfortable diving before you have to worry about the extra trouble of a gun, shock chord, fish, sharks, etc. If you aren't experienced, and don't know your consumption rate, you can easily find yourself on bottom struggling with a big fish, or your shockchord, and not realize how much time has gone by and GULP... you're out of air. Or see a big shark or something that accelerates your breathing, you just need to know how much air you use and get a few dives under your belt before you do any deeper stuff. Believe me, air goes alot faster at 120 ft. than it does at 80. 

That being said, unfortunately most of the close in stuff this time of year will be slim pickings as far as legal fish to shoot, especially since they are taking away Amberjack from us. Maybe we could find a couple of triggers or black snapper to shoot, or even a flounder or cobia if we're lucky. The wintertime is the best time for grouper, but most of my luck has been in deep water. Shoot me a pm or post up when you want to go though, I'd be happy to dive with you and help you get some experience on some shallow wrecks first


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

im game guys


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

i'M UP for shooting something, lost my boat in Gustav, and have only had 4 dives since then, I am advanced and nitrox certified, some would say certifiable, however, I want to spear me some fish.

However, I can still type and breath, which is way more than Claydoh, after a night out on the town.

Skippy


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

pm your # and will go 1 day


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

X2 on fender benders post!


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

sing out for now later


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm always game for killin innocent creatures...my freezer is getting slim. whats the condition of your boat for diving. whats the setup, storing tanks, gear, ladder, etc. whats the fuel capacity/range? +1 for starting you out on some shallower stuff...90 or less with some more experienced guys...the only thing with going with some of the "more experienced" guys is they are going to forget about you when that 20lb+ grouper swims by....or just shoot it over your shoulder (watch out for kevin trusler by the way). or somebody like oldfatrich will just shoot your fish while its on you stringer.

just watch out, once you start spearfishing, you will find youself less productive at work because you'll just be thinking about shooting fish.

i'll shoot you a pm w/ my cell. call me if you put together a trip

cheers


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

sound good


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Second on the dives under your belt. Go with someone and carry one gun. Get used to what aLEGAL fish looks like underwater. Make sure you're thoroughly used to keeping up with your air and surroundings while all the excitement is going on. I had a buddy run out of air on me years ago. He was new to diving, got excited, and burned up a lot more air with all the excitement of seeing numerous fish. He was even using a larger tank than I was and I still had over 1000psi while he was out. Luckily we were only at 55' and it turned out to be a great learning experience for future dives. Luckily I had enough experience not to panic but knew to "think"(react)through it quickly. But to see the look on his face was priceless, nothing but fear and panic. Even better for his panic, I don't carry an extra 2nd stage, so we had to buddy breath. 

Good luck but our relatively deepdepths are serious business

Chris


----------

